# blowing coat question



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

When does blowing coat start?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

It seems like most people start to see it between 9 and 12 months. Kodi started around 10 months.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

and then again between 1 -2 years.....ughhhhh


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Yeah, Kodi did it at 10 months, 15 months and 20 months. But each time was less than the time before.


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

oh my a few times. sometimes I think Charley is blowing because alot of hair comes out when I brush him. Is blowing much more than that? Will it be very obvious when it happens?


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Yes you will know the difference because it will get tangled again and again. You will feel like you want to just give up and shave it all off. I think it feels like thick felt not single mats. You really want to get a good slicker brush your breeder had a name of one they like. I picked one up at a pet store that is as soft as I could find. Learn to line comb and get as much dead hair out as close to the skin with out actually touching. I have heard of people actually burning the skin being too aggressive. You may not have it as bad as some because of your Havanese's lines


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Charleysmom said:


> oh my a few times. sometimes I think Charley is blowing because alot of hair comes out when I brush him. Is blowing much more than that? Will it be very obvious when it happens?


pardon me while I ound:ound:ound: ... ound:

YES, it will be VERY obvious IF/when your hav blows coat, my guess is because he is a Starborn, you won't have much difficulty though.

When Tillie blew her puppy coat it was a freaking NIGHTMARE, 3 hrs a DAY I was working on her, only to turn around and she developed another matt 2 minutes later! and I am SO not exageratting! After 3 weeks of this I decided to shave her down. It isn't a matter of getting hair in the brush or comb, but a matter of BUBBLE gum in their coat. seriously, that is what these matts are like. seriously. 

So, don't worry, when/if he blows coat, you'll KNOW. and if you don't notice, thank your lucky stars (and your AMAZING breeder!!) lol


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

These mats will be so close to the skin and thick and terrible, and look like a mat that came from a nightmare...don't even think about cuttinga whole mat out, you will leave a hole of no hair there. If you are not home all the time, you might as well get a short trim now and save yourself the misery
and agony, and pain of having to comb down your Hav. Hair grows!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Toby will be 1 in less than a month and just about 2 months ago he starter matting like there is no tomorrow. Is easing up now.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Suzi said:


> Yes you will know the difference because it will get tangled again and again. You will feel like you want to just give up and shave it all off. I think it feels like thick felt not single mats. You really want to get a good slicker brush your breeder had a name of one they like. I picked one up at a pet store that is as soft as I could find. Learn to line comb and get as much dead hair out as close to the skin with out actually touching. I have heard of people actually burning the skin being too aggressive. You may not have it as bad as some because of your Havanese's lines


I suspect that Charley won't get that bad during blowing coat, Suzi. Remember... the Kings have purposely removed the curly gene from their breeding stock. While I definitely knew Kodi was blowing coat, he never felted, and as long as I combed him out thoroughly twice a day while he was blowing coat, we didn't have a problem. (I'd say it took me 15 minutes each time I did it, so 1/2 hour of daily grooming) I also stepped up his baths to every 5 days, because I found that he developed less knots and they were easier to remove if he was really clean.

But Suzi is right, even if it's not matting badly, there is a LOT of hair (mostly undercoat) that comes out when they are blowing coat. Here is a photo of Kodi with a pile of hair removed during, I believe, his last coat blow.

...Oh...and the slicker Pam suggested to me is the Universal Slicker. They're cheap. I think you can get them on Amazon for under $7.


----------



## Gabs (Apr 15, 2012)

and remember.. even short, puppy cut fur can and will matt (but its SOOOOO much easier!), so still keep up with the slicker brush and combing (2X a day at least)... I dont want to jinx myself here, but since Ive gotten the slicker and given her a thorough brush and comb at least 2X a day (more on rainy days) we've been good _*knock on wood*
_ But definitely once it starts, I'd go for the short puppy cut, and keep it short during this phase! the fur grows unbelievably fast!


----------



## yukki (Jan 12, 2008)

I have been wanting a Havanese for a long time. I have a Maltese right now and the only coat issues I have with him is that it grows too fast! Lol

But after reading this, I am wondering if Havanese shed? Malts do not shed or blow their coat. I was under the impression that for showing, it is kept natural and therefore they didn't shed. Do they blow coat every year or more than once a year and do they shed??


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I don't know much about Maltese ... do you comb her daily??

For Havanese, they don't 'shed' like typical dogs and cats, but they DO lose some hair when you comb them just as we as humans lose some hair when we brush our hair.
But you don't find it everywhere like true 'shedders'.
Most havs will blow thier coat maybe 2-4 times during thier lifetime, with the first one (the puppy coat blow) being THE worst of them. From what I understand by the time a hav is 2-3 yrs old they are mostly done blowing coat. Each time it will last anywhere from 2-8 weeks. ALTHOUGH if a hav is under stress of any kind, it is not unusual for them to start matting ... this is different than true 'blowing coat' ... does this make ANY sense or did I just confuse you more?? ound:


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

krandall said:


> I suspect that Charley won't get that bad during blowing coat, Suzi. Remember... the Kings have purposely removed the curly gene from their breeding stock. While I definitely knew Kodi was blowing coat, he never felted, and as long as I combed him out thoroughly twice a day while he was blowing coat, we didn't have a problem. (I'd say it took me 15 minutes each time I did it, so 1/2 hour of daily grooming) I also stepped up his baths to every 5 days, because I found that he developed less knots and they were easier to remove if he was really clean.
> 
> But Suzi is right, even if it's not matting badly, there is a LOT of hair (mostly undercoat) that comes out when they are blowing coat. Here is a photo of Kodi with a pile of hair removed during, I believe, his last coat blow.
> 
> ...Oh...and the slicker Pam suggested to me is the Universal Slicker. They're cheap. I think you can get them on Amazon for under $7.


oMG! that's alot of hair! Wow! I had no idea. Well, Charley is not blowing yet. I'll get the slicker to be prepared. Thanks.


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

krandall said:


> I suspect that Charley won't get that bad during blowing coat, Suzi. Remember... the Kings have purposely removed the curly gene from their breeding stock. While I definitely knew Kodi was blowing coat, he never felted, and as long as I combed him out thoroughly twice a day while he was blowing coat, we didn't have a problem. (I'd say it took me 15 minutes each time I did it, so 1/2 hour of daily grooming) I also stepped up his baths to every 5 days, because I found that he developed less knots and they were easier to remove if he was really clean.
> 
> But Suzi is right, even if it's not matting badly, there is a LOT of hair (mostly undercoat) that comes out when they are blowing coat. Here is a photo of Kodi with a pile of hair removed during, I believe, his last coat blow.
> 
> ...Oh...and the slicker Pam suggested to me is the Universal Slicker. They're cheap. I think you can get them on Amazon for under $7.


btw, do you use the curved or straight one? It's hard to imagine that Charley could ever mat. he's brushed almost every day and it always just combs through with a snag here n there.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Charleysmom said:


> btw, do you use the curved or straight one? It's hard to imagine that Charley could ever mat. he's brushed almost every day and it always just combs through with a snag here n there.


With Kodi, it started very suddenly, with HUGE mats behind his ears. Kodi has a lovely silky coat too, so it came as a surprise to me to see how much he blew. Pam did tell me that with a few of their dogs, they never even noticeblowing coat. Maybe you'll get lucky!:biggrin1:


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

OMG, that photo with all the fluff! I'm so dreading this blowing coat. Gemma is just about 9 months old and no problems yet. She does have a straightish, silky coat and not much of an undercoat so I'm hoping it's not too bad. I comb her every night and only get a small amount of fluff out. Only a few tiny mats on her neck and belly around where her collar and harness go and they have been easy to comb out. 

I'm sure it's going to be any day now that things start to go bad! You guys have me so paranoid!


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

it really does sound awful. can't imagine Charley's coat just coming out!!! I'm going to keep brushing him and hope that this whole blowing coat thing just blows over.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Charleysmom said:


> it really does sound awful. can't imagine Charley's coat just coming out!!! I'm going to keep brushing him and hope that this whole blowing coat thing just blows over.


I really don't think it's going to be that bad for you!


----------

